# Favorite lyrics



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 12, 2008)

*Howdy MP Folks :ciao:*

*I was reading Nova's tread  [kiss, kiss ...] and thought it might be fun to see the favorite lyrics [complete with mis understanding/quotes :rofl:-- you know like when you think the lyrics are ABC and they are really XYZ, then I got this idea to make it a game, where I put down the lyrics and the next poster tells me the song/author and puts their lyrics down and the next poster tells the song, etc... no particular themes, but I somehow suspect there will be some of US that chose songs with pot in em somewhere :hubba:*

*I dunno, I am rather mellow and it is possible that this wont pan out, eh  *

*Anyway, here goes, one of my all time favorite songs *

*Going down to the swamp, gonna watch me a hound dog catch me a coon*
*Woo, Going down to the swamp, gonna watch me a hound dog catch me a coon*
*You know the hound dog make a music when he look at the moon*

*and  ends*

*...I'd rather live with the hound dog for the rest of my natural born life*

*Anyone know this 1  *


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 12, 2008)

good idea for a thread there was a lil game something like this where u had to try and name that song from just the lyrics.

as for just a lyric to enjoy though


Kottonmouth Kings- whos the criminal?

"This freedom song, goes out to anybody, who's ever been judged, harassed,
Or thrown in jail for smoking the plant marijuana.

F**k it, now why you gotta judge me, who the f**k are you?
Trying to run up in my life, and tell me what to do
You need to arrest your son, because he's selling pounds of weed
He's getting over on you, and you're stupid enough not to see

You ask, how much money have I spent buying weed?
Not at much as I spend on important legal fees
You wouldn't believe how much it costs to be free
A couple of G's every time they find a roach on me
Sh*t, I never learn, the lesson they teach
Do the robot (??) When they pull the gun and say "freeze"
Get off these, you're the one being thieves
Take away my rights and detach my salaries

Yo, I'mma keep baling, f**k the police
Alcohol is legal need to legalize weed
I know they know, so what's the problem?
You got the gun, I got the plant that's how we solve em

You got the gun, I got a plant, you got the gun, who's the criminal?
Take's me to plant my seeds all across the land, across the land
Mr. Officer man, police officer man, with the gun in your hand (hey hey hey hey)
Freedom of the plant, as we came to take a stand, take a stand"



this is by far one of my favorites for sure


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 12, 2008)

*Ok , I know that 1 Puffin, eh*

*Lynyrd Skynyrd --Second Helping--second side, 1st song  Swamp Music  :rofl:*

*another favorite starts out*

*Every year along about this time it all goes dry, nothin round for love nor money that will get you high...Henry's drivin hard and straight on twisty mountain roads, 50 people waiting back at home for Henry's load...*

*Get this 1 :hubba:*


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 12, 2008)

man im live in the mountains and i've never heard anything like that. your mountain must be higher than mine. lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 12, 2008)

*It's--- Henry, with his yellow britches--Pure Prairie League and/or New Riders of the Purple Sage --excellent tune :aok:*


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 12, 2008)

As I walk through the valley
of the shadow of LA
The footsteps that were next to me
have gone their separate ways
I've seen enough now
to know that beautiful things
don't always stay that way
I've done enough now
to know this beautiful place
isn't everything they say

I heard that evil comes disguised
Like a city of angels
I'm walking towards the light

Baptized in the river
I've seen a vision of my life
And I wanna be delivered
In the city was a sinner
I've done a lot of things wrong
But I swear I'm a believer
Like the prodigal son
I was out on my own
Now I'm trying to find my way back home
Baptized in the river
I'm delivered
I'm delivered

(M. Shadows)
You're from a small town
you're gonna grow up fast
underneath these lights
Down in Hollywood on the boulevard
the dead come back to life
To the praying Mother
The worried Father
Let your children go
If they come back they'll come home stronger
and if they don't you'll know

They sing that evil comes disguised
Like a city of angels
I'm walking towards the light

Baptized in the river
I've seen a vision of my life
And I wanna be delivered
In the city was a sinner
I've done a lot of things wrong
But I swear I'm a believer
Like the prodigal son
I was out on my own
Now I'm trying to find my way back home
Baptized in the river
I'm delivered
I'm delivered

Baptized in the river (on my own)
Baptized in the river (on my own)
I wanna be delivered
(on my own)
(on my own)
Baptized in the river (on my own)
I wanna be delivered
Baptized in the river (on my own)
I wanna be delivered
Baptized in the river (on my own)
I wanna be delivered

I confess I'm a sinner
I've seen a vision of my life
And I wanna be delivered


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 12, 2008)

*easy 1 I think :hubba: *

*Coming in from London from over the falls, flyin in a big airliner...chicken flyin everywhere around the plane, could we ever feel much finer...*

*and ends...*

*Dont touch my bags if you please Mr Customs Man *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 12, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> As I walk through the valley
> of the shadow of LA
> The footsteps that were next to me
> have gone their separate ways
> ...


 
*well, I like the thoughts and very glad You typed it :rofl:*

*philisophical, topical, transcendental, coincidental, all them  --al themes *

*I think it was Marlley who said---  Leagalize it, dont critcize it  :aok:*


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 12, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *well, I like the thoughts and very glad You typed it :rofl:*
> 
> *philisophical, topical, transcendental, coincidental, all them  --al themes *
> 
> *I think it was Marlley who said---  Leagalize it, dont critcize it  :aok:*



Negative.  I copy and pasted them from a lyrics site.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 12, 2008)

Merry Christmas Charlie Brown!
Loo Loo Loooo Loo Loo Loo Loo Ooooo


----------



## Alistair (Oct 12, 2008)

Not exactly lyrics, but close enough: "I've been mad for years, absolutely years. I've been over the edge for yonks. It's working with the band so long, I think... 	&#8221;
&#8220; 	I've always been mad, I know I've been mad, like the most of us are. It's very hard to explain why you're mad, even if you're not mad."

Yeah, some of my favorite "lyrics".


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 12, 2008)

walked in, said this is a robbery
dont need the money its just a hobby
fill the bag homeboy dont lag, i want money, beer, and a pack of zigzags
the man in the back had a camera
so he came out to test his stamina
against eazy-e but he took one
fell to the floor, so i run


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 12, 2008)

I&#8217;ve always been a religious man, I &#8216;ve always been a religious man 
but I met the banker and it felt like sin, he turned my bailout down 
The Banker Man, he let into me, let into me, let into me 
The Banker Man, he let into me and spread my name around 
He thinks I ain&#8217;t got a lick of sense cause I talk slow and my money&#8217;s spent 
Now, I ain&#8217;t the type to hold it against, but he better stay off my farm 
Cause it was my Daddy&#8217;s and his Daddy&#8217;s before 
and his Daddy&#8217;s before and his Daddy&#8217;s before 
Five generations and an unlocked door and a loaded burglar alarm. 

Lots of pictures of my purdy family, lots of pictures of my purdy family 
lots of pictures of my purdy family in the house where I was born. 
House has stood through five tornadoes, 
Droughts, floods, and five tornadoes. 
I&#8217;d rather wrastle an alligator than to face the Banker&#8217;s scorn 
Cause he won&#8217;t even look me in the eye 
He just takes my land and apologize, 
with pen, paper, and a friendly smile, he says the deed is done. 
The sound you hear is my Daddy spinning, The sound you hear is my Daddy spinning 
The sound you hear is my Daddy spinning over what the Banker done. 

Like to invite him for some pot roast beef and mashed potatoes and sweet tea 
follow it up with some banana pudding and a walk around the farm 
Show him the view from McGee Town Hill 
Let him stand in my shoes and see how it feels 
to lose the last thing on earth that&#8217;s real 
I&#8217;d rather lose my legs and arms 

Bury his body in the old sink hole Bury his body in the old sink hole 
Bury his body in the old sink hole under cold November sky 
Then damned if I wouldn&#8217;t go to church on Sunday 
Damned if I wouldn&#8217;t go to church on Sunday 
Damned if I wouldn&#8217;t go to church on Sunday 
and look the Preacher in the eye.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 12, 2008)

Wont ya tell Mr. Jesus
Wont ya tell me if you can.
When you see this world we live in do you still believe in man?

If my song become my fredom and my fredom turns to gold
then ask the final question if the answer could be sold.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 12, 2008)

weeelll, kyle's moms a *****
shes a big fat *****
shes the biggest ***** in the whole wide world 
shes a mean old ***** 
if there ever was a *****
shes a ***** to all the boys and girls....

CARTMAN- SOUTHPARK


----------



## Tater (Oct 12, 2008)

hahhaahaha awesome.

I am a little pea
I love the sky the trees
I'm a teeny tiny little ant
Checking out this and that
I am nothing
So you have nothing to hide
And I'm a pacifist
So I can **** your **** up
Oh yeah I'm small

**** you *******
You homophobic redneck ****
You're so big and tough and macho
You can kick my ***
So ******* what
So ******* what
So ******* what
So ******* what


----------



## orstalk (Oct 12, 2008)

pretty much anytime I hear a Jamaican sing the word "sinsemilla" I smile


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 12, 2008)

here's one for halloween



i embrace the darkness within
forever serve beneath it's hand
horrid thoughts that surface in me
cerimony bloods command

i will live through this forever
i have done the things you grieve
as you kneel before it's evil
death is here ,deep inside your skinned alive, now naked, terrorized, no humanity
seek salvation from an MIA god
empty vessles chanting for your death.

walk the streets beneath the shadows 
searching for a cryptic bride
eat alive the conscience i hate 
without pain i watch you die

i will live through this forever
i have done the things you grieve
as you kneel before it's evil
my face is the last you'll see

soaked in blood, the mask you wear
haunting cries, the dead scream for me
staring eyes invoke no guilt
i can taste your mind, your lifeless

face the dead and dying
feel your life drain through your soul
seek salvation from an MIA god
empty vessles chanting for your death

death is yours, your veins have dried
staring eyes of glass now empty
still you speak with lips so cold
in my head i hear you crying.......
god is dead , cant save me
taking lives with impunity
ressurection of a deviant christ
feeding hate to capacity

deviance


----------



## Alistair (Oct 13, 2008)

Tater, that would be the RHCP.


----------



## Hick (Oct 13, 2008)

."She don't like her eggs all runny"
 "she thinks crossin' her legs looks funny"
"she looks down her nose at money"
"get's it on like the Easter bunny"
"she's my baby, I'm her honey"
"ain't never gonna' let her go"


----------



## Tater (Oct 13, 2008)

Ding you got it Alistair.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 13, 2008)

me thinks the point of the game was missed somewhere along the way there PA. . ( she's just a loner out Hick,:hubba: ,you can send her home now) :hubba: ...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 13, 2008)

*OK, so now, just post your favorite lyrics *


----------



## IRISH (Oct 13, 2008)

i'm a joker, i'm a smoker, i'm a midnight toker, i get my lovin' on the run...
:aok: ...bb...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 13, 2008)

Now, when I was just a little boy,
Standin to my daddys knee,
My poppa said, son, dont let the man get you
Do what he done to me.
cause hell get you,
cause hell get you now, now.

And I can remember the fourth of july,
Runnin through the backwood, bare.
And I can still hear my old hound dog barkin,
Chasin down a hoodoo there.
Chasin down a hoodoo there.

Born on the bayou;
Born on the bayou;
Born on the bayou.

Wish I was back on the bayou.
Rollin with some cajun queen.
Wishin I were a fast freight train,
Just a chooglin on down to new orleans.

Do it, do it, do it, do it. oh, lord.
Oh get back boy.

I can remember the fourth of july,
Runnin through the backwood bare.
And I can still hear my old hound dog barkin,
Chasin down a hoodoo there.
Chasin down a hoodoo there.

All right! do, do, do, do.
Mmmmmmm, oh.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 13, 2008)

And my all-time favorite band and song...  You young kids won't know this one, I'm showing my age now lol.  If you do, my hat off to you!

Yeah yeah, yeah yeah, yeah yeah, yeah yeah.
I walked a forty damned miles on barbed wire, 
Cobra-snake for a necktie. 
Build my house by the roadside, 
Made of rattlesnake hide. 

Brand new chimney, made on top, 
Made out of human skull. 
Come on baby, take a walk with me, 
Tell me, who do you love? 

Who do you love now? 
Who do you love now? 
Who do you love, babe? 
I said who now, who do you love? 

Tombstone head and a graveyard mind, 
Just 22 and I don't mind dying. 
Rode around town with a rattlesnake whip, 
Come on baby, don't give me no lip. 

Who do you love now? 
Who do you love? 
Who do you love, child? 
I said who baby, who do you love? 

Night is dark, the sky was blue, 
Down the alley the ice wagon flew. 
Hit a bump, somebody screamed, 
You should have heard just what I seen. 

Do you love him, babe? 
Do you love her, yeah?
Do you love me, babe? 
Do you love him, yeah, heh, yeah? Y-e-eah.

Well, who baby, who do you love? 
What do you love now, baby? 
Love, love, love me, babe. 
Love, love, love me, darling. 

Right, what do you guys wanna hear next?
We're gonna have some fun tonight, right?
 YEAH!
Alright, alright.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 13, 2008)

Did your bed and bookshelf go
And run run run away
These four walls saw the rise and fall
And your midnight getaway
Seems like theres a hole
In my dreams
Or so it seems
Yet nothing means anything
Anymore


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 13, 2008)

so you say you gotta know why the world goes 'round
and you can't find the truth in the things you've found
and you're scared *poopless 'cause evil abounds

come join us

well I heard you were looking for a place to fit in
full of adherent people with the same objective
a family to cling to and call brethren

come and join us

all we want to do is change your mind
all you need to do is close your eyes

come join us
come join us
come join us

don't you see all the trouble that most people are in
and that they just want you for their own advantage
but I swear to you we're different from all of them

come join us

I can tell you are lookin' for a way to live
where truth is determined by consensus
full of codified arbitrary directives

come join us

all we want to have is your small mind
turn it into one of our kind

you can go through life adrift and alone
desperate, desolate, on your own
but we're lookin' for a few more stalwart clones

come join us
come join us
come join us

we've got spite and dedication as a vehement brew
the world hates us, well we hate them too
but you're exempted of course if you

come join us

independent, self-contented, revolutionary
intellectual, brave, strong and scholarly

if you're not one of them, you're us already so

come join us
come join us
come join us
come join us
come join us

-Brothers and sisters.





*Edited for content


----------



## IRISH (Oct 13, 2008)

Loves never what it seems to be
it'll always bring a good man down
no matter how ya try to please a woman
it seems she's always messin' around...
Today's lovin', ain't like yesterday's lovin'
no, it just ain't what it used to be
the women are to high spirited
to wild, and much to free...
I guess i'm just a hick country lover
i'm old fashioned in my own way
and the women i've been try'in to please
just ain't the women of yesterday...
They want to go to fancy places
and they wanna go in big shiney cars
whatever happened to a ride in the country
under the midnight, moonlit stars...
No, love just ain't what it used to be
it'll never be the same as long ago
when two people could love just each other
and togeather thier love could grow...
I think it's time to get outta this city
and go back to the country where i belong
and leave behind all it's big bright lights'
and that city woman thats done me wrong...
No, it's just not yesterdays lovin'
it just ain't what it used to be
so goodbye all you big city women
helloooo-- countryyyy...

>yeppers, 'ol banjobuzz wrote that there way back in may of 89...:hubba: ...


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 13, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> And my all-time favorite band and song... You young kids won't know this one, I'm showing my age now lol. If you do, my hat off to you!
> 
> Yeah yeah, yeah yeah, yeah yeah, yeah yeah.
> I walked a forty damned miles on barbed wire,
> ...


 


first time i ever heard that was an old bo diddly record my dad had, i know lonsome george and the delaware destroyers do it too..........


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll have tocheck out those versions, thanks!  I was a big Doors fan back in the 60s.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 14, 2008)

Drawn together
Painter`s brush stroke
Sleight of hand we
We won`t go up in smoke
Fates colliding
Love undying
Like the rising tide,
Beating hearts grow
But never die
To simplify
I`ll stand by your side
Close my eyes
Hope will never die.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 15, 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Some things in  life are bad
 They can really make you mad
 Other things just make you swear  and curse.
 When you're chewing on life's gristle
 Don't grumble, give a  whistle
 And this'll help things turn out for the best...[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And...always look on the  bright side of life... 
 Always look on the light side of life... [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If  life seems jolly rotten
 There's something you've forgotten
 And that's  to laugh and smile and dance and sing.
 When you're feeling in the dumps
  Don't be silly chumps
 Just purse your lips and whistle - that's the thing.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And...always look on the  bright side of life... 
 Always look on the light side of life... [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]For  life is quite absurd
 And death's the final word
 You must always face the  curtain with a bow.
 Forget about your sin - give the audience a grin
 Enjoy  it - it's your last chance anyhow.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So  always look on the bright side of death 
 Just before you draw your terminal  breath [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Life's  a piece of s**t
 When you look at it
 Life's a laugh and death's a joke,  it's true.
 You'll see it's all a show
 Keep 'em laughing as you go
  Just remember that the last laugh is on you.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And  always look on the bright side of life...
 Always look on the right side of  life... 
 (Come on guys, cheer up!)
 Always look on the bright side of life...
  Always look on the bright side of life...
 (Worse things happen at sea, you  know.)
 Always look on the bright side of life...
 (I mean - what have you  got to lose?)
 (You know, you come from nothing - you're going back to nothing.
  What have you lost? Nothing!)
 Always look on the right side of life...[/FONT]​


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 15, 2008)

RaoulDuke said:
			
		

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Some things in  life are bad
> They can really make you mad
> Other things just make you swear  and curse.
> When you're chewing on life's gristle
> ...



MONTY PYTHON! HAHAAAA
seen em all


----------



## lyfr (Oct 15, 2008)

*Why dont you take a good look at yourself and describe what you see...and baby,baby, baby do you like it?*


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 15, 2008)

I always heard that his herb was top shelf
And Lord I just could not wait to find out for myself
Don't knock it til' you tried it, Well I tried it my friend
I'll never smoke weed with Willie again

Now we learned a hard lesson in a small Texas town
He fired up a fat boy and he passed it around
The last words that I spoke before they tucked me in
 I'll never smoke weed with Willie again

I'll never smoke weed with Willie again
My parties all over before it begins
You can pour me some old whiskey river my friend
But I'll never smoke weed with Willie again

We hopped on his old bus, the Honey Suckle Rose
The party was Huntsville, it was after the show.
Alone in the front lounge, just me and him,
I took one parting puff and the grim creeper set in.

I'll never smoke weed with Willie again
My parties all over before it begins
You can pour me some old whiskey river my friend
But I'll never smoke weed with Willie again



Now we're passing the guitar, we're telling good jokes
I can tell ones a-comin' cause I'm smelling the smoke
No I do not partake, I just let it pass by
With a grin on my face and a great contact high

I'll never smoke weed with Willie again
My parties all over before it begins
You can pour me some old whiskey river my friend
But I'll never smoke weed with Willie again

In the fetal position with drool on our chins
i messed up and smoked weed with Willie again


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 18, 2008)

Aeeee Aeeee Aaaaaaaaa
Wah Wah Wah
Aeeee Aeeee Aaaaaaaa
Wah Wah Wah
Aeee Aaaaaaa
Wah Wah Wah Wahhhh


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 18, 2008)

My all-time fav song...

Red Barchetta by Rush

My uncle has a country place
That no one knows about
He says it used to be a farm
Before the Motor Law
And on Sundays I elude the eyes
And hop the Turbine Freight
To far outside the Wire
Where my white-haired uncle waits

Jump to the ground
As the Turbo slows to cross the borderline
Run like the wind
As excitement shivers up and down my spine
Down in his barn
My uncle preserved for me an old machine
For fifty odd years
To keep it as new has been his dearest dream

I strip away the old debris
That hides a shining car
A brilliant red Barchetta
From a better vanished time
I fire up the willing engine
Responding with a roar
Tires spitting gravel
I commit my weekly crime

Wind
In my hair
Shifting and drifting
Mechanical music
Adrenaline surge...

Well-weathered leather
Hot metal and oil
The scented country air
Sunlight on chrome
The blur of the landscape
Every nerve aware

Suddenly ahead of me
Across the mountainside
A gleaming alloy air car
Shoots towards me, two lanes wide
I spin around with shrieking tires
To run the deadly race
Go screaming through the valley
As another joins the chase

Drive like the wind
Straining the limits of machine and man
Laughing out loud with fear and hope
I've got a desperate plan
At the one-lane bridge
I leave the giants stranded at the riverside
Race back to the farm
To dream with my uncle at the fireside

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epr144KsKGI  

Excellent vid with a car instead of the ugly old dudes from Canada.


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 18, 2008)

Yo Ho,

The Midnight Rider
by the Allman Bros. Band


Well, I've got to run to keep from hidin',
And I'm bound to keep on ridin'.
And I've got one more silver dollar,
But I'm not gonna let 'em catch me, no,
Not gonna let 'em catch the Midnight Rider.

And I don't own the clothes I'm wearing,
And the road goes on forever,
And I've got one more silver dollar,
But I'm not gonna let 'em catch me, no
Not gonna let 'em catch the Midnight Rider.

And I've gone by the point of caring,
Some old bed I'll soon be sharing,
And I've got one more silver dollar,

But I'm not gonna let 'em catch me, no
Not gonna let 'em catch the Midnight Rider.

No, I'm not gonna let 'em catch me, no
Not gonna let 'em catch the Midnight Rider.

No, I'm not gonna let 'em catch me, no
Not gonna let 'em catch the Midnight Rider.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## umbra (Oct 19, 2008)

Teddy Thompson:

I like to live in an altered state
it makes me love all the things I hate

nuff said!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 19, 2008)

*Most Excellent Lyrics Folks :aok:

Keep em coming *


----------



## IRISH (Oct 19, 2008)

Danny Boy...

>oh danny boy, the pipes, the pipes are calling,
from glen to glen, and down the mountain side.
the summers gone, and all the leaves are falling,
it's you, it's you, must go and i must cry.
but come me back, when summers in the meadows,
or when the valleys hushed, and white with snow.
and i'll be there in the sunshine, or in shadow,
oh danny boy, oh danny boy, i love you so.

and when you come, and all the flowers are dying,
if i am dead, as dead i well may be,
you'll come and find a place where i am lying,
and kneel and say an Ave there for me.
and i shall hear though soft your tread above me,
and all my grave shall warmer, sweeter be,
for you will bend, and tell me that you love me,
and i shall live in peace until you come to me...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 20, 2008)

DAD:
There are Jews in the world.
There are Buddhists.
There are Hindus and Mormons, and then
There are those that follow Mohammed, but
I've never been one of them.

I'm a Roman Catholic,
And have been since before I was born,
And the one thing they say about Catholics is:
They'll take you as soon as you're warm.

You don't have to be a six-footer.
You don't have to have a great brain.
You don't have to have any clothes on. You're
A Catholic the moment Dad came,

Because

Every sperm is sacred.
Every sperm is great.
If a sperm is wasted,
God gets quite irate.

CHILDREN:
Every sperm is sacred.
Every sperm is great.
If a sperm is wasted,
God gets quite irate.

GIRL:
Let the heathen spill theirs
On the dusty ground.
God shall make them pay for
Each sperm that can't be found.

CHILDREN:
Every sperm is wanted.
Every sperm is good.
Every sperm is needed
In your neighbourhood.

MUM:
Hindu, Taoist, Mormon,
Spill theirs just anywhere,
But God loves those who treat their
Semen with more care.

MEN:
Every sperm is sacred.
Every sperm is great.
WOMEN:
If a sperm is wasted,...
CHILDREN:
...God get quite irate.

PRIEST:
Every sperm is sacred.
BRIDE and GROOM:
Every sperm is good.
NANNIES:
Every sperm is needed...
CARDINALS:
...In your neighbourhood!

CHILDREN:
Every sperm is useful.
Every sperm is fine.
FUNERAL CORTEGE:
God needs everybody's.
MOURNER #1:
Mine!
MOURNER #2:
And mine!
CORPSE:
And mine!

NUN:
Let the Pagan spill theirs
O'er mountain, hill, and plain.
HOLY STATUES:
God shall strike them down for
Each sperm that's spilt in vain.

EVERYONE:
Every sperm is sacred.
Every sperm is good.
Every sperm is needed
In your neighbourhood.

Every sperm is sacred.
Every sperm is great.
If a sperm is wasted,
God gets quite iraaaaaate!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 20, 2008)

*BARBER:*              I'm a lumberjack, and I'm okay.              I sleep all night and I work all day.    

*MOUNTIES:*              He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.              He sleeps all night and he works all day.  

*BARBER:*              I cut down trees. I eat my lunch.              I go to the lavatory.              On Wednesdays I go shoppin'              And have buttered scones for tea.

*MOUNTIES:*              He cuts down trees. He eats his lunch.              He goes to the lavatory.              On Wednesdays he goes shoppin'              And has buttered scones for tea.              He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.              He sleeps all night and he works all day. 

*BARBER:*              I cut down trees. I skip and jump.              I like to press wild flowers.              I put on women's clothing              And hang around in bars.              

*MOUNTIES:*              He cuts down trees. He skips and jumps.              He likes to press wild flowers.              He puts on women's clothing              And hangs around in bars?!              He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.              He sleeps all night and he works all day.              

*BARBER:*              I cut down trees. I wear high heels,              Suspendies, and a bra.              I wish I'd been a girlie,              Just like my dear Papa.              

*MOUNTIES:*              He cuts down trees. He wears high heels,              Suspendies, and a bra?!              [talking]              What's this? Wants to be a girlie?! Oh, My!              And I thought you were so rugged! Poofter!              [singing]              He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.              He sleeps all night and he works all day.              He's a lumberjack, and he's okaaaaay.              He sleeps all night and he works all day.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 20, 2008)

Hands....
Touching hands...
Reaching out
Touching meeeee 
Touching youuuuuu
Sweet Caroline
wah wah wah
Good times never felt so gooood


----------



## kaotik (Oct 20, 2008)

common CC, it's bam ba na, not wah wah wah  )

couldn't pick a favorite lyric (though i'm down for a lyric game if anyone gets one started)
i'll probbaly just post whatever comes to mind, right now that's:

We'll be fighting in the streets
With our children at our feet
And the morals that they worship will be gone
And the men who spurred us on
Sit in judgement of all wrong
They decide and the shotgun sings the song

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again

The change, it had to come
We knew it all along
We were liberated from the fold, that's all
And the world looks just the same
And history ain't changed
'Cause the banners, were all flown in the last war

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
No, no!

I'll move myself and my family aside
If we happen to be left half alive
I'll get all my papers and smile at the sky
Though I know that the hypnotized never lie

nothing in the streets
Looks any different to me
And the slogans are replaced, by-the-bye
And the parting on the left
Are now parting on the right
And the beards have all grown longer overnight

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Meet the new boss
Same as the old boss


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 20, 2008)

what a funky lady
she like it, like it , like it, like it
oooooh he was a lady
yaaaooooowwww
Ah ah Ah dude looks like a lady
Ah ah Ah ah dude looks like a lady
Ah ah Ah ah dude looks like a lady
Dude looks like a lady!
wa k k k k k k k kow kow kow kow
wah k k k kow kow kow kow
kkkkkkkkkkkk kow


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 20, 2008)

All the world's indeed a stage
And we are merely players
Performers and portrayers
Each anothers audience
Outside the guilded stage

Limelight by Rush  (the bestest band evah!!)


----------



## kaotik (Oct 21, 2008)

love playin this song on my geetar, dunno why.. just love the lyrics (even if i have no idea what most mean lol)

deep lyrics?.. or complete jibberish? you decide.

Crimson flames tied through my ears
Rollin' high and mighty traps
Pounced with fire on flaming roads
Using ideas as my maps
"We'll meet on edges, soon," said I
Proud 'neath heated brow
Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now.

Half-cracked prejudice leaped forth
"Rip down all hate," I screamed
Lies that life is black and white
Spoke from my skull, I dreamed
Romantic facts of musketeers
Foundationed deep, somehow
Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now.

Girls' faces formed the forward path
From phony jealousy
To memorizing politics
Of ancient history
Flung down by corpse evangelists
Unthought of, thought, somehow
Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now.

A self-ordained professor's tongue
Too serious to fool
Spouted out that liberty
Is just equality in school
"Equality," I spoke the word
As if a wedding vow
Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now.

In a soldier's stance, I aimed my hand
At the mongrel dogs who teach
Fearing not that I'd become my enemy
In the instant that I preach
My existence led by confusion boats
Mutiny from stern to bow
Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now.

Yes, my guard stood hard when abstract threats
Too noble to neglect
Deceived me into thinking
I had something to protect
Good and bad, I define these terms
Quite clear, no doubt, somehow
Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now.

my back pages - Bob Dylan (love the live version with George Harrison, Tom Petty, Neil Young, Bob Dylan, and Eric Clapton.. what an epic lineup eh?)


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 21, 2008)

hey Kaotic i used to play a little gitter. Ever get extremely baked and bust this one out?

Get your skis shined up
Grab a stick of juicy fruit
The taste is gonna move ya
Take a stick
Pull it out
The tastes is gonna move ya when you pop it in your mouth


----------



## greenmehtV12 (Oct 21, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> walked in, said this is a robbery
> dont need the money its just a hobby
> fill the bag homeboy dont lag, i want money, beer, and a pack of zigzags
> the man in the back had a camera
> ...





standing on the corner straight slanging rocks 
aahhhhhhh sh!!!t here comes the muth#rF))king cops
so i dives, i dash and i hides behind a tree
hoping that the punk m(*&&(*erF9897ers dont see me



RIP Easy


----------



## greenmehtV12 (Oct 21, 2008)

ok heres mine

Everyday I need an ounce and a half
S.P.: the only flow'er that you know with a bounce in a half
Listen kid, I need a mountain of cash
So I could roll up, hop in the whip and like, bounce to the ave
I get, high cuz I'm in the hood, the guns in around
It take a blunt just to ease the pain that humble me now
And I'd rather roll somethin up
Cuz if I'm sober dogg, I just might flip, grab my guns and hold somethin up
I get high as a kite
I'm in the zone all alone, muthaf^^ka 'case I'm dyin tonight
So I roll em up back to back, fat as I could
You got beef with (bleep), I come to slide to the hood


Ayo, I smoke like a chim-in-ney
Matta fact I, smoke like a gun when a killa see his enemy
I smoke like Bob Marley did
Add to that, that I smoke like the Hippies did back in the 70's
Spit with the finishing touch
Get this, that I'ma finish you before I finish the dutch
I get high like the birds and the planes
I get high when, bullets hit faces after words exchanged
I get a rush off the blunt and the walls, you understand
Like the x-5 pedal when its touchin the floor
I get high cuz phuc it, what's better to do
And I'ma neva give a flkk cuz I'm better than you

I'ma smoke til my lungs collapse
I'm from a era where 
Niggas cause terror over guns and crack
Where a dolla bill is powerful
I smoke weed cuz time seem precious, and I know what a hour do
High for a livin, gots ta ride for a livin
Wit my real gangsta niggas that'll die for a livin
spliff I get as high as I could
Cuz if you see things like I see things
Cuz I'ma die in the hood
Muthachuka understand its full service to you
I don't smoke the weed if it aint purple or blue
And you could name any rapper, if you want he could die
This is S.P. dump it in, you a ho I get high


----------



## kaotik (Oct 21, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> hey Kaotic i used to play a little gitter. Ever get extremely baked and bust this one out?
> 
> Get your skis shined up
> Grab a stick of juicy fruit
> ...


haha little embarrassed to say yes, on more than one ocasion lol (always a good laugh.. play something serious, then bust that gem out)

long forgotten now though. that's my problem. 
I..
learn a few songs,
play them fine,
get bored of them,
don't play them for a while, 
completely forget them


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 21, 2008)

thats why i no longer play :guitar:

oooooooh ah and twisted thoughts that spin
round my head, im spinnin
oohhhhh how quick the sun can
wash awayyyyyyyyy
and now my bitter hands
shake beneath the clouds
of what was ever been

Pearl Jam - Black


----------

